# Lennox Pulse G14



## GoOrange (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all, 

Having some issue with my old, old, old Lennox Pulse G14 (G14Q3-60-1). The furnace started working fine this season, but when I came home on Friday the and turned up the stat the furnace came on, I could hear it because of the infamous pulse, but after a couple of minutes shut back off. 

I have done some troubleshooting and have concluded that the blower motor is not coming on, forcing the furnace to shut off when it reaches the internal temperature specified on the fan limit switch. 

I am on the verge of just buying a new blower motor, but am a little hesitant. I know all about the Lennox recall on these units and other safety concerns, so I know most people would just tell me to replace the thing already. 

I checked the voltages on the unit this morning and it was receiving 120V where power comes in, but was only reading ~90ish volts at the fan limit switch and at the wires going to the blower, so now I'm second guessing myself about the motor. 

Other info: 
I checked and cleaned the sensor for the heat exchanger, the wire there seemed a little corroded so I stripped it and re-did the connection. 

Just to recap, the furnace, induction motor, everything seems to be running fine until the point the blower should kick on to distribute the hot air through the house, which never happens forcing the furnace to shut off.

Thanks for any and all help! 

Trying to Stay Warm in Syracuse,

GoOrange


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you checked the Capacitor?
Sure the motors not suppost to be 220 volt and your only getting 110?


----------



## GoOrange (Jan 6, 2013)

The motor lists 115V for spec...

Lennox 60L21 OEM Blower Motor 1/3HP 1PH 115V

I'm not too familiar with electrical --- doesn't it seems weird that I'm only picking up around 90V going to the blower and the same at the fan limit switch?


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

When's the last time the heat exchanger was pressure tested? That will not solve a blower or voltage problem but will tell you if the furnace is safe. No reason to stick parts in or diagnose a furnace if the heat exchanger is shot. I don't have any G14's left in service due to heat exchangers failing pressure test. Not saying yours needs replaced but it does need to be checked.


----------



## Tator1076 (Dec 22, 2009)

You need check the fan relay or some units of pulse has blower control board


----------



## Tator1076 (Dec 22, 2009)

If that heat exchanger is bad. You will get 500.00 credit from lennox. Most pulse had lifetime warranty. Note you did miss out the best credit. It was when heat exchanger was bad You receive a free furnace from lennox and you just pay labor.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Only If you are the ORIGINAL owner and have a bill of sale you will get some credit towards the purchase of a new Lennox unit. it has to be pressure tested by a certified Lennox tech. I would spend my $$ on a new unit as there are several obsolete parts for Pulses and like Marty said most have cracked heat exchangers and fail the test.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

lennox...pulse..... needs to be removed...


----------



## sadie76 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Sounds like capaciter*

Hi there,

Not sure if you've got your issue taken care of but I have a Lennox Pulse dated 1982. It had the same problem at the beginning of this winter. Luckily, my cousin was able to help me to troubleshoot to see if it was in fact the capaciter creating the issue.

If your pulse has clicked 3 times, you will need to reset the breaker before doing this test. Breaker should be on before test. Need to turn fan to ON, not AUTO on thermostat. Go to your furnace, take off both the top and bottom doors to the furnace. Push the saftey pin in on the right side where the bottom door was. You may hear buzzing from the fan trying to go. take your hand and put it into the left side of the blower, spin the fan back toward you and quickly take your hand out. If it is the capaciter (what makes the fan kick of and on by itself), the fan will run. Replace the bottom door quickly and the fan should stay going. 

I have my fan going constantly which doesn't hurt anything but still need a capaciter. I have had very little trouble with this furnace. I am female, propane scares me but I have managed to troubleshoot and fix several things on it with my cousins wonderful help. He does HVAC and thinks this furnace is the coolest ever made.

Anyway. Try that if you are still in need of a fix. Mine wasn't getting spark recently so my cousin had to come remove the spark plug (was tough bc inside the heat chamber thing lol. but put same plug back in, banged a couple places where the gas valve is in case it was corrosion, and it fired right up!

Happy Heating!


----------

